# Candice Swanepoel walks the Runway during the Givenchy Show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Menswear Spring/Summer 2015 - June 27,2014 (30x)



## Mandalorianer (29 Juni 2014)

​


----------



## MetalFan (29 Juni 2014)

Hier gilt weitestgehend das Gleiche wie bei Irina! Schlimm wenn im Namen der Haute Couture schöne Frauen verunstaltet werden!

:thx:


----------



## stuftuf (29 Juni 2014)

ich sag mal vorsichtig: interessant


----------



## brian69 (29 Juni 2014)

schön ist anders....


----------



## jana2 (29 Juni 2014)

Ohne badekappe wär sie hübscher - trotzdem danke für frau swanepoel!


----------



## MichelleRenee (9 Juli 2014)

Thanks for Candice!


----------



## sam fischer (13 Juli 2014)

Über Geschmack kann man nicht streiten , aber Schönheit ist etwas Anderes !!!
Die Bilder sind klasse .:thumbup:


----------



## badassqueen (14 Juli 2014)

Thanks for Candice!


----------

